# With a possible 3 2007 First Round Picks...



## WildByNature (Jul 13, 2005)

With a possible 3 2007 First Round Picks, would the Suns send one and a player to a team to get a Big in the AI sweepstakes?

For instance...

PHX GIVE
-Own 2007 First Round Pick
-James Jones

PHX GET
-Reggie Evans 
-2008 First Round Pick

DEN GIVE
-Nene Hilario
-Reggie Evans
-Andre Miller
-2007 First Round Pick
-2008 First Round Pick

DEN GET
-Allen Iverson
-James Jones

PHILI GIVE
-Allen Iverson

PHILI GET
-Nene Hilario
-Andre Miller
-PHX 2007 First Round Pick
-DEN 2007 First Round Pick

Thoughts???


----------



## Nashaholic (Mar 30, 2005)

maybe Im wrong, but i dont think denver is that interested in Iverson.

I also dont think the suns benefit much from the deal, overall they get a slightly higher 1st round pick and a decend inside presence for a dence outside presence. Given that the suns have potentially three first rounders I'd think theyd want to save those to make a more significant move around the draft.


Maybe Im wrong though


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

I love when people post trades, so don't take it personally when I say that Denver gets completely screwed in that deal. :biggrin: Two firsts plus Andre Miller plus Evans? No way man.

Even so, I don't think they want Iverson. Carmelo is their man who takes all the shots, and I'm not sure Iverson makes the team any better.


----------



## WildByNature (Jul 13, 2005)

i know the trade was a bad example but i was wondering if the Suns would trade a pick now... thanks anyways...


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

WildByNature said:


> i know the trade was a bad example but i was wondering if the Suns would trade a pick now... thanks anyways...


I think the Suns would definitely trade their one or both of their last two picks for the right prize. Their first one, not so sure. They need a couple cheap young guys off the bench to soak up from the stars and eventually break out.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Whats the possibility that you keep all 3 picks? Would your management be willing to sell some


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

HB said:


> Whats the possibility that you keep all 3 picks? Would your management be willing to sell some


I don't think there's a good possibility that we keep all three picks. I'm sure we'll sell at least one to some Eastern conference team. Or we could possibly use all three to move up to a better position in the draft. I do know that they could sure use $3 cash per pick after those extensions were signed. As a fan, I wish we'd use all three. We'll see though.


----------



## dru_jones (Dec 1, 2006)

It really depends on who comes out early for next year's draft. If most of this year's college freshment declare for the draft, there's an argument to just keep all three first rounders. But should the Suns lock in on somebody in the high lottery, they could package the picks just to move up and have a shot (like what they tried to do this year to get t.sefalosha).

I personally would like the suns to come out with two young bigs out of next year's draft. Any of Noah/Horford/Brandan Wright with their highest pick and Fazekas or McRoberts with the Suns own pick (sure to be bottom first round) would be good for me.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

God, I hope we don't draft McRoberts, Noah, or Hansborugh. All will be role players IMO. If some of the others are in, who are potential stars, we have to take them.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

The Suns definentely won't use all three picks this next year. I think there's a chance one might be traded during the regular season.. though more likely I think they'll just package all three to move up in the draft. Not saying this is what I'd do but by looking at recent history....


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

I like Joakim Noah, Bill Walker, Chase Budinger.. just about everyone in the draft aside from McRoberts and Hansborough.

If we got Noah with Atlantas pick, Dominic James with Clevelands pick and Corey Brewer with our own, I wouldn't be too upset.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Amareca said:


> I like Joakim Noah, Bill Walker, Chase Budinger.. just about everyone in the draft aside from McRoberts and Hansborough.
> 
> If we got Noah with Atlantas pick, Dominic James with Clevelands pick and Corey Brewer with our own, I wouldn't be too upset.



Bah, Noah is so overrated. He shouldn't be taken in the top 10 for what he will do for his career IMO. I'll take Walker and Budinger for sure. 

And has Walker played yet for KSU? He may not be eligible to come out because it won't be a yr when draft comes around. He graudated recently. Though, he could fight it, not sure if he would win.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Yes he played and he got 15 points 7 rebounds off the bench in his debut.


----------



## dru_jones (Dec 1, 2006)

dominic james + chase budinger would be quite a haul! we'd have to get lucky with the hawks pick then to get chase. gotta love his game! and dominic james can flat out ball. 

i agree that noah will be a role player in the NBA but with his skills and athleticism, he could fit right in with the suns.

i mentioned mcroberts only as a bottom of the first round pick. he is a perfect role player and with proper development could be the perfect understudy for boris diaw's role with the suns. 

and tyler hansbrough could be a white corliss williamson. which isn't saying much.

go suns!


----------



## WildByNature (Jul 13, 2005)

I think Noah and/or Chase would be great. Both would be good role players off the bench and be able to move in as starting role players for the Suns.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I think Chase has a lot more higher ceiling than Noah. 

I just don't see what the big deal about Noah is really. Don't mind me or my comments haha.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

He fits in well for the Suns at center, dont see your concerns. Noah has basically everything D'Anonti wants in a center.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Screw Budinger I think that guy is going to be a scrub. I like hansbrough from UNC though. Give me bill walker, Marcus williams (arizona), or another guy i really like is jermareo davidson from alabama, i watched that guy play a few times and he looked pretty darn good.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Budinger a scrub? Dude, Kekai man, have you seen him play? And more than once? :biggrin:


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

**** man all I have seen him do is dunk and since hes a white guy who can only dunk he cant be that good right......right???? haha nah I dont know why i called him a scrub, maybe just because he looks like one? hehehe


----------



## dru_jones (Dec 1, 2006)

Kekai said:


> Screw Budinger I think that guy is going to be a scrub. I like hansbrough from UNC though. Give me bill walker, Marcus williams (arizona), or another guy i really like is jermareo davidson from alabama, i watched that guy play a few times and he looked pretty darn good.


hansbrough?!? and you say the budingers' a scrub!?

do you even watch college ball? hansbrough is all intensity and no nba potential! dude's moves are so mechanical plus he gets no lift. the real stud on that team is brandan wright. tyler's definitely not suns material.

now budinger on the other hand, even though he's a freshman, doesn't play like one. and it's not because he can fly, dude just knows how to play and use his athleticism on the court. he's more than ok as a shooter and can play without the ball. i like to see him play and i hate arizona!


----------

